
Git Best Practices - M0dev
https://programmerfriend.com/index.php/2019/03/01/git-best-practices/
======
gourmetghetto
I'm a big fan of atomic committing. "Commit early and commit often," was one
of my first lessons I was taught while learning gitiquette. It tends to be a
point of contention sometimes when developers get into the nitty gritty of
what constitutes enough of a change for a commit, but I personally have always
felt like you can never have too many commits. (As long as you write good
messages. Without those you're gonna have a bad time.)

~~~
rraghur
I'm more in the camp of just committing often... But not with good messages...
Once I'm ready to merge though, I rebase and clean up commits... Seems like
more work, but I like knowing that I have a fallback position if the idea I'm
trying falls flat

